# Hey from Portugal



## menalima (Jan 23, 2007)

From a rainy Portugal today  I've put up pics of all my babies!


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Hello Mena Lima, welcome to the forum....its just stopped raining in Kentucky, USA last night. It's been a long, dreay week. I'm really glad that you finally found us


----------



## waiandchris (Jan 17, 2007)

Bon Dia! My grandparents are from the Azorian Islands. 

Welcome-there is a wealth of information here!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome, Menalina! It's so nice to have you with us.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! going now to check out the baby's!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

You sure got a lot of furkids, I'm sure you'll fit right in and their lovely as well!


----------



## menalima (Jan 23, 2007)

Thank you!!! I'm loving it already


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Menalina


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome!! We're glad you are joining us


----------



## menalima (Jan 23, 2007)

Lisa I just LOVE your kittens!!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Why thank you  You have a lovely and interesting bunch yourself!


----------



## waschaf (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome so gald you have come on board..


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard Menalima


----------

